# iPad app similar to Gabbasoft?



## Stuart Wade (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi, what iPad apps do you use for virtual cubing? Something that has 2x2 - 20x20. Thanks.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 21, 2017)

magic puzzle pro idk if its in ios tho I use it on android


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Sep 21, 2017)

there's a really good one, but i forgot its name


----------



## Dosmer (Aug 1, 2018)

applezfall said:


> magic puzzle pro idk if its in ios tho I use it on android


I have it too on my Android phone, but the screen is rather small for my fingers, so I'd like it for my iPad as well, but I can't find it.
In fact I can find nothing that has cubes with numbers for iPad. Maybe iPad users are not supposed to be smart enough for that - maybe iPad is for dumb people? Should I get an Android tablet next time?


----------



## Adam Smith (Aug 21, 2018)

Try Magic Puzzle pro if it's available on IOS.


----------



## joe654 (Sep 10, 2018)

Which one will be the best for Windows 10 device. I have asked hp customer service about they can't help me. So if anybody can then please help me in that issue. Because I can't use this software for a long time.


----------

